# Setting up wireless card in sysinstall?



## watchpigsfly (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, I didn't really know where to put this, sorry. I have a built in Atheros card, standard drivers, yadda-yadda. Using the handbook, I have set it up via the handbook and the text files, and it seems to work (in fact, I know I did it right, on my FreeBSD practice install of 7.4 I was able to pull a crappy update to 8.2 that I screwed up and wrote over, but that's a whole other story). However, how do I configure it in sysinstall so I can download distributions, including ports? I'm a total newbie, so please be nice


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2011)

sysinstall(8) doesn't have provisions for setting up wireless cards.  So either use a full install CD (CD1 is all you need), or install with a wired connection.  After the system is installed, configure the wireless.  Follow the Handbook for that, it's somewhat different from 7.x.


----------



## watchpigsfly (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, so...I'm followed the handbook for setting up a wireless card...how do mark a space in an SSID in rc.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2011)

wpa_supplicant.conf(5) says "Values with embedded spaces must be enclosed in quote marks."


----------



## watchpigsfly (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, nevermind, I solved it myself! Thanks for your pointer, though.


----------

